# Need 2-3 for Cobia trip tomorrow



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Leaving pcola beach around 8-9 am returning around 3-4 pm. Looking for 2-3 people to go for free, just bring your own drinks,etc. 

Call or text Jeff 
850-712-2877


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That's an awesome deal! Hope you fill up the boat!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Wish I wasn't heading out of town this weekend.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

If you ever fish weekdays, I'd love to join you (can pitch in for bait/gas too!).


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i might have 2 for u, ill have details on whether or not we are going with my uncle this afternoon.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Boats full. Rufus looking forward to it.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Flounder I'm going today in about an hour if you want to join.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

good luck out there.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dang! I missed it by 5 minutes! Oh, well. I'll keep checking back. Let me know if anything changes.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im stoked.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Will do


----------

